# Tip amounts



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

I am truly thankful for tips. Just a $1 on each can change an hourly from ~$12/hr to $15.
Sadly, I average on good weeks about 1 tip every 5 rides. The $1-$4 cash tip will always be king, but
getting that $1 or $3 in-app tip is nice too.
I've had some weird tips in the last couple weeks, $3.18 and $5.31 were a couple. So I looked at the fares to figure out why the odd amount. Turns out they were percentage of what the ride paid on top of the fare - cool.
So a airport drop off the rider paid $26.55 and tipped me 20% ($5.31), which meant I earned $18.03 (thanks to 1.4x surge) plus the $5.31 to make $23.24. A 20% on the fare I earned alone would have only been $3.60 on top of the $18.03 ($21.63 total). So I actually got a larger tip thanks to the up front pricing.

Note, 75% of the $26.55 is actually $19.91, just another case where uber makes Up-Front pricing work for them.
Another airport run had the odd tip amount, $3.18. I earned in fare $13.90 but the rider paid $21.24 and then tipped 15% ($3.18). Again 75% of the up-front price would have been $15.93, so uber made a bit extra again there (guess I am too efficient a driver). But the tip is on what the rider pays, not what the driver earns, so tips are bit higher.

Anyway, I have never seen percentages offered for tipping in the app; only the usual $1, $2, $5 and Other. Are these riders opting for Other and calculating percentages? Or does the app now [at times] give a percentage for riders to select? On the positive is it is on the total fare [paid] and not what the driver is earning, though I suppose when up-front pricing fails uber it would also negatively the tip to a driver as well; thankfully those are rare.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I think folks just double the first 3 digits of their fare to get 20% (or add the first 3 digits + ( 1/2 x the first 3 digits) for 15%....I get those random amount a lot: $5.67, $4.31, etc. 

I mean, is it so painful to just tap the "$5" button instead of typing in $4.92? Really? Is it?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

StephenT said:


> I am tr
> Anyway, I have never seen percentages offered for tipping in the app; only the usual $1, $2, $5 and Other. Are these riders opting for Other and calculating percentages? Or does the app now [at times] give a percentage for riders to select? On the positive is it is on the total fare [paid] and not what the driver is earning, though I suppose when up-front pricing fails uber it would also negatively the tip to a driver as well; thankfully those are rare.


I had an older guy in the car, he was a virgin. I was his first Uber driver. He admitted right up front and I gave him some good tips for riders. Whe it was over he asked me about tipping. I told him that cash was king, but a tip on the ap is just as sweet and he asked me (looking into his phone) "how to do it" and handed me the phone.
I showed him how to rate and gave me five stars. I swiped it and it went to the tip screen and it was in percentages. Now, on MY rider ap it is $1 or $2, etc.
So, everyone is right.
It is both.
And I don't know why.


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I swiped it and it went to the tip screen and it was in percentages. Now, on MY rider ap it is $1 or $2, etc.
> So, everyone is right.
> It is both.
> And I don't know why.


My guess is if the rider fare is over a certain amount (let's say $20) the percentage option is shown.


----------



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

*A basic ride, regardless of the total price, should receive a min tip equal to the price of a Starbuck's caffe latte, $5. And use a free Square Reader instead of the UBER App for tips.*


----------

